# Zufallsgenerator



## manas (24 März 2007)

hallo Zusammen,
suche einen Zufallsgenerator in AWL oder SCL.
Step 7 V.5.3 CPU 315 2DP
Danke
manas


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2007)

Sieh dir das an, besonders den letzten Beitrag von Volker:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12655


----------



## hugo (25 März 2007)

in der freien lib von oscat findest du einen random number generator
rdm() unter www.oscat.de
die lib gibts sowohl für s7als auch für codesys


----------



## Wolflesch (7 April 2008)

*zufallsgenerator*

Hallo ich habe vor einem Jahr ein  Lampenspiel programmiert bei dem
7 Lampen zufällig  leuchten im Abstand von einer Sekunde mit einer Sprungleiste die von einem Zähler angesteuert wird mit wechselnder Zählzeit,
dabei konnte ich keine Widerholungen(95 %) feststellen nur bei PLC SIM funktioniert er nicht.


----------



## kaschey007 (8 April 2008)

manas schrieb:


> hallo Zusammen,
> suche einen Zufallsgenerator in AWL oder SCL.
> Step 7 V.5.3 CPU 315 2DP
> Danke
> manas


generator:= 10*(dint_to_int(time_to_dint(sfc64()))) mod k;

zum beispiel so in etwa


----------

